# Hemlocks



## noodle (Mar 3, 2012)

I would like to start approx 50 hemlocks as a hedge row in a heavily wooded area. Any suggestions on the least expensive way to get this done. My property is in upstate NY. I am willing to start very small if that is a good option. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mrkcruzr (Mar 10, 2012)

What area of upstate?


----------



## noodle (Mar 11, 2012)

mrkcruzr said:


> What area of upstate?



Hancock area. I have about 150 feet of screening I would like to do. The problem is it is heavily wooded so I figure Hemlocks would be the best bet. This is a hunting/ vacation camp so I am trying to do it on the cheap. Any ideas?


----------



## PA Plumber (Mar 11, 2012)

By using Hemlock trees, is there a chance they will get the Woolley Adeldgid?

The treatment for this little invasive bug has gotten a lot less expensive lately, due to the patent on the active ingredient expiring, but it still could be a hassle.


----------



## noodle (Mar 11, 2012)

PA Plumber said:


> By using Hemlock trees, is there a chance they will get the Woolley Adeldgid?
> 
> The treatment for this little invasive bug has gotten a lot less expensive lately, due to the patent on the active ingredient expiring, but it still could be a hassle.



This aphid has really become less of a problem here on Long Island were I live due to all the spraying over the last few years. There are many native hemlocks growing on my property (in Hancock) and surrounding areas where I hunt and I have never seen any activity. I was assuming it wasnt a problem like it is on Long Island. It was almost epidemic here for a while. If you have any other suggestions it would be appreciated.


----------



## mrkcruzr (Mar 11, 2012)

I see, my concern is exactly as PA stated... The Wooly Adeldgid. You may not have them ever or not until several years down the road but if you do treating that many Hemlocks can be expensive. I would look at the wooded area around your place and see what evergreens are most common and are in good health. That way you know what likes that soil and micro climate. If Hemlocks seem to be the most common you may still want want consider another option like White pine, which is native to the area and grows relatively fast along with being pretty insect and disease resistant. Norway spruce may be another choice but it's not native and I have seen them with needlecast (a common disease). Let us know what grows good naturally there and we can help ya out some more.


----------



## noodle (Mar 12, 2012)

mrkcruzr said:


> I see, my concern is exactly as PA stated... The Wooly Adeldgid. You may not have them ever or not until several years down the road but if you do treating that many Hemlocks can be expensive. I would look at the wooded area around your place and see what evergreens are most common and are in good health. That way you know what likes that soil and micro climate. If Hemlocks seem to be the most common you may still want want consider another option like White pine, which is native to the area and grows relatively fast along with being pretty insect and disease resistant. Norway spruce may be another choice but it's not native and I have seen them with needlecast (a common disease). Let us know what grows good naturally there and we can help ya out some more.



Thanks for the suggestions. I would say hemlocks, cedar and white pine are about the only native evergreen species that I have come across. I would love to use white pine but it is very shady and I am sure that they would thin out. Norways could work but I thought that might get pricey. Do you know any tree farms that would be good to investigate


----------

